# Second night away......



## mistericeman (Oct 2, 2021)

Headed over to Anglesey for a break headed to back of RAF Valley to one of our fave spots at Cwmyran.... 
Now blocked with a shiny galvanised gate and no camping/cars/sleeping/anything signs (due apparently to a group of motorhomes parking accross the emergency access road to Valley and refusing to move when asked by RAF Valley security) 

Luckily found a small spot overlooking one of the RSPB reserve.... Loverly and quiet. 

Moved on and now on a little 5 pitch CS near to holyhead.... 
£12 a night without leccy
£15 with.... 
Shower/toilet wash room/chem disposal and grey water drop... 

Nicely laid out and well spaced... On hardstanding.... 
Having a couple of nights here as developed slipping clutch intermittently so need to find a garage.


----------



## Fazerloz (Oct 2, 2021)

mistericeman said:


> Headed over to Anglesey for a break headed to back of RAF Valley to one of our fave spots at Cwmyran....
> Now blocked with a shiny galvanised gate and no camping/cars/sleeping/anything signs (due apparently to a group of motorhomes parking accross the emergency access road to Valley and refusing to move when asked by RAF Valley security)
> 
> Luckily found a small spot overlooking one of the RSPB reserve.... Loverly and quiet.
> ...


Nice photo


----------



## izwozral (Oct 2, 2021)

Second that.


----------



## trevskoda (Oct 2, 2021)

I will third that.


----------



## GeoffL (Oct 2, 2021)

Lovely photo. Thanks also for the CL recommendation.


----------



## mistericeman (Oct 2, 2021)

Holyhead - Plas Ellen - The Camping and Caravanning Club
					






					www.campingandcaravanningclub.co.uk


----------



## mistericeman (Oct 2, 2021)

mistericeman said:


> Holyhead - Plas Ellen - The Camping and Caravanning Club
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Really is a lovely spot for the price.... Friendly folks and nice peaceful spot.


----------



## mistericeman (Oct 3, 2021)

Headed to Cemaes Bay for some lunch (wood fired pizza by the looks)
Sun's out (and so are people....)
Breezy BUT fantastic to be away...
Headed for a car spares shop tomorrow to order a clutch slave cylinder to try to resolve our clutch issues (easiest and cheapest thing to replace first... AND from a quick nosy this morning it doesn't seem to be returning to a fully released position)


----------



## harrow (Oct 3, 2021)

I've had a clutch slave cylinder which stuck in the operated position, the AA said it was impossible


----------



## mistericeman (Oct 3, 2021)

harrow said:


> I've had a clutch slave cylinder which stuck in the operated position, the AA said it was impossible


The AA do have their moments.... 

Once when I had to call them out to a, broken cam chain on one of the landrovers... 
Explained lack of progress due to the distributor not turning 

Once when I explained the works van had siezed its engine solid.... 

Both times a patrol had to turn out pointlessly.... 
To be met with much shaking of heads from all of us at the waste of time and resources.


----------



## mistericeman (Oct 3, 2021)

Headed for peace and quiet at Porth Tywyn Mawr
Loverly quiet beach for the dogs to hoon about on.... 










Back to base now and booked till Thursday (and a kind offer of tools to swap the slave cylinder ill hopefully get ordered somewhere tomorrow.


----------



## Silver sprinter (Oct 3, 2021)

Thanks for putting post and pics up. Keep them coming


----------



## mistericeman (Oct 4, 2021)

Headed to Bangor for a Clutch slave cylinder today that didn't turn up as it missed the van..... 

Then diverted to Maltraeth.... To wander the hounds across the Cob


----------



## mistericeman (Oct 5, 2021)

Headed to Moelfre today and had fab fish and chips sat overlooking the Harbour then on to Lligwy to walk the dogs on a largely empty beach (car park would make a great pitch up... Barring the signs/ANPR cameras.... 

£1 per hour parking... 

Windy BUT lovely on the beach...


----------



## argoose (Oct 5, 2021)

mistericeman said:


> Headed to Cemaes Bay for some lunch (wood fired pizza by the looks)
> Sun's out (and so are people....)
> Breezy BUT fantastic to be away...
> Headed for a car spares shop tomorrow to order a clutch slave cylinder to try to resolve our clutch issues (easiest and cheapest thing to replace first... AND from a quick nosy this morning it doesn't seem to be returning to a fully released position)
> ...


Have you tried a bleed on the slave cylinder?


----------



## mistericeman (Oct 5, 2021)

argoose said:


> Have you tried a bleed on the slave cylinder?


I haven't BUT I'm pretty convinced that it's the slave not returning fully... 

Since We landed its been behaving... 
Even more so now I've picked up a replacement from a motor factors... ;-) 

Ill be keeping an eye on it when we move on tomorrow to pastures new...


----------



## mistericeman (Oct 7, 2021)

Headed over onto the llyn peninsula... 

Porth Largo £15 per night (pay at machine outside very friendly farmers House) 
Hook up available.... (dogs will be £2.50 each next year) 
Toilets (oldish portacabin) new block being built... 

Stunning location above private beach of Porth Largo.... 
very quiet currently though bit grey, wet, windy at moment.


----------



## mistericeman (Oct 8, 2021)

First Coffee of the day.... And what a view...


----------



## Fisherman (Oct 8, 2021)

mistericeman said:


> First Coffee of the day.... And what a view...
> 
> View attachment 102543View attachment 102544View attachment 102545


I feel like I am doing this trip with you, thanks for all the photos, and updates.


----------



## mistericeman (Oct 8, 2021)

Fisherman said:


> I feel like I am doing this trip with you, thanks for all the photos, and updates.


I'm a bit like a giddy school kid.... Been a, long time since we were away properly in the Moho... 
Barring a couple or so weekend breaks it's been nearly 2 1/2 years (Dad was taken poorly then covid kicked in) 
Since We were let off the lead properly.... 
Sad that some, of our favourite wild spots have gone BUT, I can live with nice CLs and very quiet (almost wild (as in pitch where you like) basic sites like this one... 
And delighted at £15 per night 
AND the lack of 'Peoplyness' 

I'd almost forgotten how much fun it is waking to the sound of the waves ;-)


----------



## mistericeman (Oct 8, 2021)

Lunch in Aberdaron and back to site.... Dogs have zoomed on the beach and I've a beer on the go watching my mad other half swim in the sea....


----------



## campervanannie (Oct 8, 2021)

Fab trip loving the photos, it’s been years since I toured Wales shame about Lligwy beach used to be a fab overnight stop until the ban came in you paid at the cafe £5 springs to mind.


----------



## jacquigem (Oct 8, 2021)

mistericeman said:


> Lunch in Aberdaron and back to site.... Dogs have zoomed on the beach and I've a beer on the go watching my mad other half swim in the sea....
> 
> View attachment 102553View attachment 102554View attachment 102555View attachment 102556View attachment 102557View attachment 102558


Nice choice of  beer


----------



## mistericeman (Oct 8, 2021)

jacquigem said:


> Nice choice of  beer


I did some aircon work for a local chap (Nice chap so refused payment) 
And a box of Trappist ales turned up as a thank you from him.... 
I'm drinking my way through them as we mooch around North Wales.... Supplemented by local ales too ;-)


----------



## jacquigem (Oct 8, 2021)

Careful, strong stuff


----------



## mistericeman (Oct 9, 2021)

Just landed at Cae Du near to Tywyn.... Loverly spot right on the shore... 
£25 Per night... 
No daylight pictures (stopped in Porthmadog for fuel/Tescos (and epic spicy bread crumbed fish and chips from Chippy Dre) 
Not bad sunset though so far.....


----------



## saxonborg (Oct 9, 2021)

mistericeman said:


> Lunch in Aberdaron and back to site.... Dogs have zoomed on the beach and I've a beer on the go watching my mad other half swim in the sea....
> 
> View attachment 102553View attachment 102554View attachment 102555View attachment 102556View attachment 102557View attachment 102558


Great that you make sure the K9s have a good time as well.


----------



## trevskoda (Oct 9, 2021)

mistericeman said:


> Just landed at Cae Du near to Tywyn.... Loverly spot right on the shore...
> £25 Per night...
> No daylight pictures (stopped in Porthmadog for fuel/Tescos (and epic spicy bread crumbed fish and chips from Chippy Dre)
> Not bad sunset though so far.....
> ...


Been there v nice, just done a screen crab on the picy for a screen saver, cheers


----------



## mistericeman (Oct 10, 2021)

Left Cae Du this morning in glorious sunshine (enforced 11am decamp.... Drives me scatty and likely means I won't return) 

View attachment 102692View attachment 102693

Lunch (veg Chilli and  garlic bread) 

And headed for tonight's wild spot on Tywyn headland.... 

Busy with dog walkers folks paddling in the river.... 
Though now we've walked the dogs on a stunning deserted beach over the top of a shingle bank its started to dwindle now... 
Fab views in one direction and against railway embankment (no trains today and not ridiculously busy when running) 

Stunning spot AND be fantastic with kayak/SUP etc as easy launch into River and out to sea....


----------



## r4dent (Oct 10, 2021)

mistericeman said:


> I did some aircon work for a local chap (Nice chap so refused payment)
> And a box of Trappist ales turned up as a thank you from him....
> I'm drinking my way through them as we mooch around North Wales.... Supplemented by local ales too ;-)



I was visiting a friend who had moved to Belgium and he took me to his new local where he introduced me to Trappist ale.

After 3 bottles I decided to get off my bar stool to visit the Gents.

Someone had stolen my legs and I fell flat on the floor.


----------



## mistericeman (Oct 10, 2021)

r4dent said:


> I was visiting a friend who had moved to Belgium and he took me to his new local where he introduced me to Trappist ale.
> 
> After 3 bottles I decided to get off my bar stool to visit the Gents.
> 
> Someone had stolen my legs and I fell flat on the floor.


Certainly is strong stuff... 
Most of the bottles in the beer hawk selection were nearer 7%... 
Gives one of my other faves (Abbeydales 'Black lurcher' (8.5% on draught)


----------



## mistericeman (Oct 10, 2021)

Sun's dropping nicely now....


----------



## jacquigem (Oct 10, 2021)

I think you will be dropping if you are not careful with the Black Lurcher. Haven't had the pleasure myself yet but it's on the bucket list now. Like Abbeydale brewery ales.


----------



## mistericeman (Oct 10, 2021)

jacquigem said:


> I think you will be dropping if you are not careful with the Black Lurcher. Haven't had the pleasure myself yet but it's on the bucket list now. Like Abbeydale brewery ales.


Fave spot for drinking it was Three stags heads in Wardlow mires peak district.... 

Proper old style pub that doesn't serve lager or other fizzy pop.... 
Flag floors and grumpy landlord..... 

Was a great little farmers field next door too.... 
Field/tap/toilet for less than a tenner a night AND the EPIC  yonderman cafe over the road


----------



## jacquigem (Oct 10, 2021)

Wow,  definitely on the list now


----------



## mistericeman (Oct 10, 2021)

p


----------



## stirlingb (Oct 11, 2021)

Just noticed you went to Chippy Dre. We live only 15 mins down the road and imo it’s the best chippy for miles around. If you are in the Porthmadog area Chippy Dre is in the centre of the village of Tremadog which is basically next door to Porthmadog...easy to find! Their opening hours are pretty good too for a chippy... usually open during day as well as evening


----------



## mistericeman (Oct 11, 2021)

stirlingb said:


> Just noticed you went to Chippy Dre. We live only 15 mins down the road and imo it’s the best chippy for miles around. If you are in the Porthmadog area Chippy Dre is in the centre of the village of Tremadog which is basically next door to Porthmadog...easy to find! Their opening hours are pretty good too for a chippy... usually open during day as well as evening


Trouble is their spicy bread crumbed fish spoils you for fish and chips anywhere else lol,..... 

Truly best fish and chips I've ever had.... Reccomended to us by a lovely local lady in Wilkos Porthmadog many years back ;-)


----------



## Peter51 (Oct 11, 2021)

mistericeman said:


> Headed over to Anglesey for a break headed to back of RAF Valley to one of our fave spots at Cwmyran....
> Now blocked with a shiny galvanised gate and no camping/cars/sleeping/anything signs (due apparently to a group of motorhomes parking accross the emergency access road to Valley and refusing to move when asked by RAF Valley security)
> 
> Luckily found a small spot overlooking one of the RSPB reserve.... Loverly and quiet.
> ...


Shame about the brainless ones.

I too loved the photos


----------



## campervanannie (Oct 11, 2021)

mistericeman said:


> Left Cae Du this morning in glorious sunshine (enforced 11am decamp.... Drives me scatty and likely means I won't return)
> 
> View attachment 102692View attachment 102693
> 
> ...


That’s a stunning location spent many a happy time overnighting there.


----------



## mistericeman (Oct 11, 2021)

Borth carpark for us tonight.... 

£10 on the gate to a very nice gentleman living in his Transit and acting as caretaker. 

Pictures later hopefully ;-)


----------



## mistericeman (Oct 11, 2021)

Back to moho now with tired hounds after sunset on the beach... 

Only a handful of vans and silent now Barring the sound of the sea.


----------



## Fisherman (Oct 11, 2021)

mistericeman said:


> Back to moho now with tired hounds after sunset on the beach...
> 
> Only a handful of vans and silent now Barring the sound of the sea.
> 
> View attachment 102757View attachment 102758View attachment 102759


Stunning shots


----------



## mistericeman (Oct 11, 2021)

Fisherman said:


> Stunning shots


All down to my phone rather than any skill on my part lol


----------



## Fisherman (Oct 11, 2021)

mistericeman said:


> All down to my phone rather than any skill on my part lol


Right place, right time, stunning shots.


----------



## mistericeman (Oct 11, 2021)

Fisherman said:


> Right place, right time, stunning shots.


Right place, right time, clever phone.... Lol


----------



## mistericeman (Oct 12, 2021)

Just incase anyone wants/needs contact details for Borth Carpark stop...


----------



## mistericeman (Oct 12, 2021)

Tucked up on nice quiet 5 spotter just outside Aberystwyth....

Lovely and peaceful.... Fueled up in Morrisons

AND stopped for something to eat at "The Smoke Shack"
(after myself having a minor melt down after some of Abers narrower streets that tomtom though were ace for a fat bloke in a fatter motorhome)

Blaendolau playing fields just outside Aberystwyth










						The smoke shack
					

The smoke shack. 1,742 likes · 7 talking about this. BBQ shack




					www.facebook.com
				




Veggie burger with Balsamic onions and cheese
And Home made southern fried chicken burger

AND Seasoned fries.....

Hell...... That was a fantastic scran from, ANY roadside trailer....
The Chap is a Ledgend and no mistake.


----------



## mistericeman (Oct 13, 2021)

Spent last night here.... 





Pantmawr CS..... Lovely peaceful location next to the Afon Ystwyth. 

Very friendly welcome and were only charged £10 as its out of season and we 'seemed nice' (appearances can be deceptive obviously ;-)) 

Peaceful and nicely spaced out.... We opted for being slightly of the main field as there were a couple of folks, on there already and we didn't want to intrude (and our spot had a better view of the ladies exercising their horses in the exercise arena  ;-). 

Very pleasant walks along the stunningly clear river... 

Shower
Toilet 
Waste
Chemical dump etc 
And Hook up IF you need it for a further charge. 

Convenient location for Aberystwyth too.


----------



## mistericeman (Oct 13, 2021)

Back to Tywyn headland after Epic lunch in Aberaeron from.... 



			https://m.facebook.com/AlbanSquare/
		


Welsh Rarebit with chilli jam and salad and Dirty sweet fries (home cut skin on chips with molten cheese/Jalepeno and salsa) 

Significant other had Mac cheese pie..... 

Both epic and I'm still sweating from the jalapeños.


----------



## mistericeman (Oct 15, 2021)

Night on Vaenol caravan Park last night... (top up with water, empty rubbish, tanks and a electric top up) last night... 

£23 including electric.... 

Nice view from our touring pitch and lovely and quiet.... 
Until Mr and Mrs Loud and their 2 even louder (she laughed like a donkey with gout) friends.... 

Thankfully they went in about 12pm... For a game of slam the doors... 

Nice place though (though I wouldn't want to be there in main season.... It looks a bit 'Peopley') 

Nice new facilities block.... All very swish.... 

Shame not a single one of the very few men using the facilities had evolved enough to use a toilet brush.... 
Every single trap.... Despoiled. 

Back to the headland now for sunset Ness...


----------



## trevskoda (Oct 15, 2021)

What a screen saver.


----------



## Canalsman (Oct 15, 2021)

Magnificent picture!


----------



## mistericeman (Oct 16, 2021)

Last night of trip tonight... (sadly)

Tucked up at Nant y moch....( As peaceful as ever)
Lovely sunset over, litter pick picked beer open and strictly on the TV ;-)


----------



## Fisherman (Oct 16, 2021)

mistericeman said:


> Last night of trip tonight... (sadly)
> 
> Tucked up at Nant y moch....( As peaceful as ever)
> Lovely sunset over, litter pick picked beer open and strictly on the TV ;-)


ah well you had a great trip, and thanks for all the great photos.
Cant wait for your next trip, make it soon.


----------



## mistericeman (Oct 16, 2021)

Fisherman said:


> ah well you had a great trip, and thanks for all the great photos.
> Cant wait for your next trip, make it soon.


Christmas 2 weeks away next hopefully


----------



## Moonraker 2 (Oct 18, 2021)

Lovely pictures. I too had a wonderful trip to north Wales this year. For once not defeated by the weather. 
I was going to say, how come the Welsh are ok with allowing us to stay overnight in car parks and the English are not ........then I remembered that in north Wales we couldn't. Ah well. 
A good mix of free stops and small sites is the way to go.


----------



## mistericeman (Oct 18, 2021)

Moonraker 2 said:


> Lovely pictures. I too had a wonderful trip to north Wales this year. For once not defeated by the weather.
> I was going to say, how come the Welsh are ok with allowing us to stay overnight in car parks and the English are not ........then I remembered that in north Wales we couldn't. Ah well.
> A good mix of free stops and small sites is the way to go.


We were pretty lucky with the weather to be fair (though the last night up at Nant y moch was decidedly Breezy on the dam car park.... We usually stay further up BUT needed phone signal... And TV signal for strictly ;-)) 
Especially for the time of year lol. 

There ARE still some lovely spots to stop.... Though we have lost a couple of our faves (by the looks due to selfish idiotic behaviour) 
The amount of fire pits that had been built right next to forestry up at Nant y moch was frankly shocking..... 

CL/CS sites and smaller independant sites were great though.... 
Some of the prices even shocked me (never mind my other half's Yorkshire self ;-))


----------

